# How do you put new line on your reel



## pbw (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you just let the new line's "spool" go rolling around the floor or do you mount it to something?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 13, 2008)

what kind of reel ya spooling?


----------



## pbw (Jan 13, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> what kind of reel ya spooling?



My new bait caster I got for Christmas. Bass Pro Shops® ProLite Finesse Baitcast Reel and Rod Combo


----------



## SMDave (Jan 13, 2008)

I just lay the spool on it's flat side, label facing the cieling. Just reel in the slack. Works for me!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 13, 2008)

id do what smdave says if i were to spool a spinning reel, for baitcasters i sit down and hold the spool inbetween my knees, whatever typr of line attach with an arbor knot


----------



## redbug (Jan 13, 2008)

I change a lot of line so I picked up the Berkley line station , it holds my reels and I can adjust the tension as it goes on

but you can use a pencil between your legs and an old sock loaded with line conditioner to apply tension and coat your line


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 13, 2008)

I found the best way to do it is just reel it on anyway you can (I usually just leave it in the box and try to keep it on it side) and when it gets full,tie it off to a fence post or the corner of the house or whatever you can walk off all your line and then reel it in while keeping the line pretty tight as you reel it in.Works great and it doesn't get all the loops in it (especially on spinning reels) and your line is stretched just enough to be spooled good and you'll even cast it better!


----------



## pbw (Jan 13, 2008)

Pencil threw spool, with sock on line just did it..

Love this new combo! Took it out for some cast with 1/4 weight.


----------



## redbug (Jan 13, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> I put the spool on my floor then run the line through the center of our phone book a place a light book on top of that.
> 
> I then go through my eyes to the rod and connect to the reel. I sit about 10 feet away and start reeling, i keep my rod tip high with just a slight curve to the rod tip as well as keep the line going through my fingers by the reel, reel in to the spool is 3/4 full cut and done. adding to taking away weight on top of the phone book sets your tension.
> 
> This is for a baitcaster for spinning you need to be sure the line comes off the spool in the right direction or you will get birds nest like crazy!!!!!!!


be careful... you would be surprised how much damage you do to your line that way. now if you took a wet/damp cloth inside the book that would work just wet your some kind of lubrication..

Wayne


----------



## redbug (Jan 13, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> I found the best way to do it is just reel it on anyway you can (I usually just leave it in the box and try to keep it on it side) and when it gets full,tie it off to a fence post or the corner of the house or whatever you can walk off all your line and then reel it in while keeping the line pretty tight as you reel it in.Works great and it doesn't get all the loops in it (especially on spinning reels) and your line is stretched just enough to be spooled good and you'll even cast it better!


my father in law would switch his braid this way . after half the season he would hook it to the fence walk it off tie the end to the fence and reel the old stuff on the bottom..


----------



## Popeye (Jan 13, 2008)

Power Pro has a neat little design where you just put the box between your knees and apply a little pressure to control the tension while reeling. Works fine except I get leg cramps when trying to put 300 yds on my reel.


----------



## pbw (Jan 13, 2008)

pbw said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of reel ya spooling?
> ...



Let me say again I've been doing some practice with this combo and I love it. You really have to try to bird nest it! It doesn't need much weight at all to cast. I'm going to buy another with a stiffer rod...


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2008)

pbw said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



LOL! Im glad you like it!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 13, 2008)

I do the pencil through the fill spool thing but I hold it with my feet with the pencil in my toes.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2008)

I just lay the spool on the ground and then hold the line with my fingers one foot in front of the reel. I then let all my line out behind the boat and then reel it it and then I tie on a lure.  

Im thinking of picking up the machine Redbug has....The Berkly spooling station.


----------



## redbug (Jan 13, 2008)

Jim said:


> I just lay the spool on the ground and then hold the line with my fingers one foot in front of the reel. I then let all my line out behind the boat and then reel it it and then I tie on a lure.
> 
> Im thinking of picking up the machine Redbug has....The Berkly spooling station.


It is sweet I can change line on 10 reels in under an hour that includes stripping the line. you will be very happy


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 13, 2008)

The first thing I do (if it's a brand new spool of line out of the box) is to get a bowl of warm, not hot, water and drop the entire spool in it for a few minutes. The purpose being to "remove" some of the memory from it. I've tried new spools before without doing the warm water thing and noticed some memory after spooling it on the reel. When spooling it on to the reel, I put the spool on a pencil taped between two chair backs, and sit across the room and keep tension on the line with my finger. The chair backs are also pushed against the spool slightly so that it doesn't spin too freely. I have the line coming off the top of the spool onto the reel.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 13, 2008)

I use a thing I got at BPS bout 8 years ago called rack & reel, it has a tension bar with a wheel on it and a small spring for the adjusting


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2008)

I recently picked up a pack of PP in the new EZ Spool feature. It worked great, it is a hard plastic package with a hole that come out the top and the spool of line sits inside. You put the package between you knees so you can apply pressure to the spool while you feed line on to your reel. Simple concept that works.

the line cutter feature is also nice to have and it works as well.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, that's what iwas talking about, except I spool up with the 300 yd spool


----------



## redbug (Jan 14, 2008)

do they offer a 1000 yd box?

I picked up 3 spools of line at the show this weekend the small one holds 960 yards.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2008)

Not a 1000yd but a 1500yd

1500 yard spool


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 14, 2008)

I just toss the spool on the ground. It works fine for me considering I have a few long cast worth to 75 yds of braid on my bass reels. I have a crappy mono backing on the rest of the spool. Most of the time I just manually strip the line off, but if I have a lot of reels to do I use a cordless drill with a dowel in it. I glue a big block on the end of the dowel so I take off more line per turn than just the circumfrence of the dowel. I also put the reel on a rod that is broken off at the first guide so I don't have to watch where the rod tip is going. This rod is now dubbed the re-spooling rod.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr. Fishin NJ, I'm pretty sure thats the same one I have, best investment I made, if anyone is thinking of buying it you wont be sorry.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Just found this one on ebay today, looks similar if not he same to what Mr. Shamoo uses. Thought someone may be looking for one after seeing his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bought one. Thanks Guys. This should make things easier than throwing th spool on the floor and cranking the line in.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 15, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Fishin NJ, I'm pretty sure thats the same one I have, best investment I made, if anyone is thinking of buying it you wont be sorry.



Mr. Shamoo do you anchor that down on a workbench or is it heavy enough on it's own to not move around when you are reeling in the line?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess if you re-spool all your reels more than once a year or so (and have a lot of reels) I can see that as being a good investment. I have two ultra lights and 2 medium action rods for my basic all around fishing. I have 4 rods for salmon that are spooled with #30 Power Pro. 2 years on Power Pro and then reverse it for 2 more years of use. I replace the leader on the salmon rods yearly but thats only 30' of mono anyhow. I strip off twice the rod length on my others ones until it interferes with casting (I use spinning reels) or the line develops a bad memory.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 15, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I guess if you re-spool all your reels more than once a year or so (and have a lot of reels) I can see that as being a good investment. I have two ultra lights and 2 medium action rods for my basic all around fishing. I have 4 rods for salmon that are spooled with #30 Power Pro. 2 years on Power Pro and then reverse it for 2 more years of use. I replace the leader on the salmon rods yearly but thats only 30' of mono anyhow. I strip off twice the rod length on my others ones until it interferes with casting (I use spinning reels) or the line develops a bad memory.



:lol: 
I'm glad I'm not the only one that uses line for more than a season! When I was a kid I'd run mono on a reel for 2 years with no problems. I'm going to flip my PP reels for the new season and I should be good.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 15, 2008)

Like I said, for my just goin' fishin' rods, I only strip off about 10-12' per year. I have some mono on one of my reels that has to be 10 years old. Some old Stren, prolly #8 or #10. But my stuff is stored in a reletively cool place and out of sun light. The last few years I haven't had a lot of opportunities to go fishing. Being a Navy RDC can do that to you.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr. bcritch, no need to anchor it down, heavy enough not to move when respooling, yet light enough to move where ever you want to respool


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 15, 2008)

Nickk said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if you re-spool all your reels more than once a year or so (and have a lot of reels) I can see that as being a good investment. I have two ultra lights and 2 medium action rods for my basic all around fishing. I have 4 rods for salmon that are spooled with #30 Power Pro. 2 years on Power Pro and then reverse it for 2 more years of use. I replace the leader on the salmon rods yearly but thats only 30' of mono anyhow. I strip off twice the rod length on my others ones until it interferes with casting (I use spinning reels) or the line develops a bad memory.
> ...



I need to change the (_don't cringe Jim!_, lol) *Yo-Zuri Hybrid *that I've had on my reels for two seasons :wink:


----------

